# Metzli, nuestra luna lunera está de cumple



## romarsan

¡Feliz cumple Metzli!

La luna de WR

Sigue brillando en todas tus fases


Un beso enorme 

Ro


​


----------



## Vampiro

*Luna lunera cascabelera...*
*Feliz cumpleaños, querida Anita.*
*Que pases un día inolvidable.*
*Un beso enorme.*
*Y no cambies nunca.*

*E.*


----------



## Camilo1964

Muy FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS y que sean muchos más!

Con cariño, 

Camilo


----------



## bb008

*¡Meztli Feliz Cumpleaños! Hoy las mareas estarán altas...* *y que cumplas muchos más.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades querida Meztli (Ithil para los amigos ). No voy a ser nada original y aporto unas cervecitas para la fistuqui. Además, adelantándome a Tampi, te traigo a un amigo para que te cante algo. Sé que no me lo he currado mucho, pero sigue siendo Alejandro. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Amo el canto del zenzontle,
Pájaro de cuatrocientas voces;
Amo el color del jade y
el enervante perfume de las flores;
Pero amo más a mi hermANA,
Felicidades cuatrocientas veces.

Nezahualcóyotl, emperador
mano a mano con
Manuel, rey


----------



## Tampiqueña

* ¡Feliz Cumpleaños! *​ 

Querida Luna, espero que tu señor esposo te cante al oído y te endulce tu cumple bien y bonito .​ 
Como Antie llegó con Alejandro a mí a cariñosa no me va a ganar así que traje a unos muchachos para que se avienten unas cancioncitas en tu honor.​ 
Espero que te la pases increíblemente bien y que te apapachen un montonal.​ 
Abrazotes, 
Tampi​ 
Nota: Para que veas que no soy díscola sólo por el día de hoy comparto contigo a mi noviecito santo ​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Feliz Cumpleaños! Que tengas un lindo día, un año maravilloso, y un feliz proximo viaje alrededor de nuestra tierra...

besos


----------



## speedier

*Hola y Feliz Cumple Querida Metzli*

On the day that you were born 
all the flowers were born 
in the baptism line all the nightingales sang 
It's already dawn 

Pedro Infante y Las Ma~nanitas

*con mis mejores deseos de un ratoncito de galés*​


----------



## alexacohen

Vale, Ant, ya vemos que sabes hablar la lengua de los antiguos señores del Oeste... pero a una amiga no se le traen cervecitas de regalo... se le traen rosas (o un pastel de chocolate).

Ay, los hombres!!!

Eh... este.... lo siento, el pedacito que falta me lo he comido yo por el camino... es que tenía tan buena pinta... perdón!

Un abrazo, Lunita!

Ale


----------



## Metztli

Wow!!! Amiguitos lindos!!! mil gracias por sus mensajes y por sus regalos. Esa luna que me trajiste esta hermosa, Ro.
 
Vampi, Manuel, muchísimas gracias por venir a la fiesta… La serenata corre a cargo de Camilo, gracias!!! Está buenísima hasta para bailarla.
 
Tenemos las mañanitas de A. Fernández y las cervecitas escarchadas que se dicutió, Don Antpax!
 
Todo pinta bien!!!


----------



## Metztli

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Amo el canto del zenzontle,
> Pájaro de cuatrocientas voces;
> Amo el color del jade y
> el enervante perfume de las flores;
> Pero amo más a mi hermANA,
> Felicidades cuatrocientas veces.
> 
> Nezahualcóyotl, emperador
> mano a mano con
> Manuel, rey


 
Está es una felicitación de mucho lujo Manuel... gracias!!!


----------



## Metztli

Tampiqueña said:


> * ¡Feliz Cumpleaños! *​
> 
> Nota: Para que veas que no soy díscola sólo por el día de hoy comparto contigo a mi noviecito santo


 
Esta es la prueba mas grande de tu amor! Amiga, gracias!!! Te juro que con todo respeto, nada mas lo vi un momentito y cerré la ventana, eh?

*Gracias!!!*


----------



## Metztli

Hola bb008 y Chaska!

Gracias por venir!!!


----------



## Metztli

speedier said:


> On the day that you were born
> all the flowers were born
> in the baptism line all the nightingales sang
> It's already dawn
> ​


​Excelente versión, mi querido Speedier! Gracias mil!!! y por traerme a Pedro Infante, también.​


----------



## Metztli

alexacohen said:


> Ay, los hombres!!!
> 
> Eh... este.... lo siento, el pedacito que falta me lo he comido yo por el camino... es que tenía tan buena pinta... perdón!
> 
> Un abrazo, Lunita!




jajajajajaja... ay los hombres!

Gracias, Alexa!

El pastel se ve delicioso (se ve que te quedo muy rico) y gracias por las rosas!


----------



## Mirlo

Metztli siempre te reconozco por tu "tinta" azul...
Muchas felicidades, 
qué tengas un día lleno de bendiciones.

Saludos, 
Mirlo​


----------



## UVA-Q

Oigan! Pues traje un pozole (hecho en México, eh?) y otros pastelillos de postre.
Yeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy y además esta vez llegué a tiempo!!!!

Queridísima Luna, espero la estés pasando maravillosamente, llena de apapachos, amigos y familia.

Recibe muchísimos abrazos!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Concuerdo con todo lo que han expuesto los demás foreros y foreras en este hilo 

¡Muchas felicidades! y que tu luz siga brillando para inspiración de poetas y amantes 

MA


----------



## Jaén

*FELIZ CUMPLE, METZTLI!!!*


*Que la luz de tu alegría de vivir, buen humor y amistad nos ilumine siempre.*

*Que tengas un feliz día, rodeada de todos tus seres queridos!*​
Sinceramente,

Al.


----------



## Metztli

*Mirlo*! Amiga! qué gustote! Muchas gracias! 

Ahora sí, *Uvaldina*, ya se armó... entre la música, las chelas, el pozole y los postres (ahhh y los galanes que nos recetó la Tampis) a darle al reventón.

*Don Miguel*, no podía esperar menos de usted: Concuerdas!!! 
Esto fue leerte y soltar el llanto.

*Batracio* adorado... véngase al reventón. No nos falta nada. Además pura gente chida!


----------



## Jaén

Espérame tantito, que yo pensé un poquito en el futuro, y mañana en la mañana no nos la vamos a aguantar.

Por eso traje esto para *el desayuno*.

A darle!!!


----------



## Metztli

Jaén said:


> Por eso traje esto para *el desayuno*.


 
Yessss!!! Yesssss!!! Tamalitossssss!!!!! Previsor como siempre el sabio de la charca.

Yo coopero con esto.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Ay creo que llegue tarde ya hasta el desayuno están sirviendo! 

De todos modos; Cualli Cenhuahuetiliztli Metzli!!! 

Y bueno te traje un *galán* pa'que tengan una noche o día muy feliz
y pues el *atole* pa'pasarnos los tamales o ¿Con qué pensaben hacerlo!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Para acompañar los tamales (sin importar lo que digan batracios contreras )

Besos


----------



## Jaén

Pues ya que Tampi trajo frijoles refritos, vamos a comerlos como Dios manda!!

*A la mesa*!!

(ya mejor le paro porque aquí no hay nada de eso para matar la lombriz )


----------



## Kibramoa

Metzli
Ya veo que se ha armado la buena pachanga.  Ya te tenía preparado tu pozolito 
(que no me queda tan bueno como el de tu mami), 
pero por ahí la comadrita Uva se me adelantó... 
Ya también se ha organizado el desayuno para después de la fiesta...
Pues creo que sólo queda seguir festejando, por cierto que no llego con las manos vacías ni sola.
Muchas felicidades amiga

​


----------



## Eugin

Metztli said:


> Esta es la prueba mas grande de tu amor! Amiga, gracias!!! Te juro que con todo respeto, nada mas lo vi un momentito y cerré la ventana, eh?
> 
> *Gracias!!!*


 
Jajaj!!! No sea cosa que te tientes del todo, ¿verdad? 
Feliz cumple, Anis, otra vez, y epero que te lo hayas pasado super junto con todos los regalos que te han traido!! Eso sí... espero que no hayas terminado así, eh??  
Acá llega el mío, que siempre viene bien para el "día después"... 

Con todo cariño para mi super amiga,
Eugin


----------



## Metztli

*Miguelillo*, gracias por mi galán y el atolito... muacks! 

*Kibraoma* es por supuesto la pachanga-planner oficial de WR, no le falto detalle. Perfecto el plan!

*Eugin*, mujer previsora y conocedora de los estragos de las pachangas, vino a salvar el día! _Sos brillante! _(checaste el tono porteño?).

Lo mejor es q' mientras *Tampis* y *Jaén* se ponen de acuerdo en con qué se comen los tamales, nosotros salimos beneficiados con unos _delishous_ sopes.

No saben el hambre que me dio!

*Gracias mil a todos por todo!!!*


----------



## alacant

Metzli,

Got here a bit late 'cos I had to fly.

Happy, happy birdie, lots of love. 

Besos, J


----------



## Metztli

Dear alacant, you'll never be late. 

Thanks a lot for coming down and joining the party. Everybody brought something great: tamales, atole, pozole, sopes, beer, chocolate cake, flowers, dj's, serenatas, poetry... even cute guys for us! 

Please, help yourself!

Thanks again!


----------



## coquis14

Metzli ,

Aunque no nos cruzamos tanto como deberíamos me gustaría ser invitado al cumple.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Fernita

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, siempre tarde!
¡MUY MUY FELIZ TODO Y TODOS LOS DÍAS!


Me imagino que ya se habrán comido y tomado todo todo.

Por eso y para seguir festejando, traje este humilde *bocadito*.

¡Besotes y felicidades!

Fer.


----------



## Metztli

*coquis14* no nos hemos topado tanto, pero ya habrá oportunidad de hacerlo. Por lo pronto acaba de llegar *Fernita* con un manjar... *Muchas Gracias, Fernita linda!!!* No sólo veniste, sino que llegaste a seguirla.

Así que acomódense, sírvanse algo y sigamos disfrutando con esta bandota de gente encantadora!


----------



## turi

Se estropeó la limusina que me traía a WR y consecuentemente llego tarde..........

Te pido mil disculpas, y, al mismo tiempo, conque sé que Ant ha traído suficientes cervezas, me tomaré un par de ellas esperando encontrarte aún allí celebrando.

¡¡¡¡QUE TENGAS UN CUMPLEAÑOS FENOMENAL, DE ESOS QUE HACEN ÉPOCA!!!!

Mil saludos, 

Juan


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muy feliz cumple, querida Anita,*
*Un beso grande*
*Silvia*


----------



## Metztli

*turissa*! ya me tenías con el pendiente, lo bueno es que tu chofer, de levita y guantes, llamó para avisar lo del estropicio (weweremissingyoulots icon)

Todavía hay chelas y si no ahorita traigo mas... pásale y atiéndete que estás en tu casa!

Ha sido un cumple fenomenal, te digo que sigo celebrando, en WR y en la vida real.

*Silvia*!!! Que bueno que veniste... gracias por tus deseos!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Metztli,

Aunque tarde, tarde, muy tarde... je je, aquí te traigo un pequeño presente.

¡Bendiciones, y que tengas un año excelente!

Erasmo.


----------



## Metztli

Uy! qué hermoso ramo, Erasmo! Y nunca es tarde para llegar la festejo. Celebremos juntos y que dure hasta que se acabe!!! 

Gracias por venir!


----------



## krolaina

Ay Dios mío...ay Dios mío...AY DIOS MÍOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Esto ya sí que no me lo perdono. Tu cumple...nooooo, el tuyo no.....no te felicité por aquí!!! Te mando un cariñito y me perdonas...amiguita?

(Imperdonable...lo sé)


----------



## Metztli

No sólo no hay nada que perdonar, sino que te agradezco enormemente que hayas venido... nos hacías harta falta!!!

Gracias por estar aquí!

Besotes, Delfinilla!


----------



## fsabroso

_*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Metzli !!!!!!!!*_​
Ya sé, ya sé, llego el tardón . No quiero pasar sin saludar y desear que hayas disfrutado de una excelente fiesta, y que sigas disfrutando de muchas más 

F.​


----------



## Metztli

Hey!!! Fsabroso!!! Qué gustote que hayas venido! 

Muchas gracias por pasar a la pachanga, mientras gente linda y adorada siga viniendo, creeme, la fiesta no se acaba.

Un abrazotote muy grande!


----------

